# estwing tomahawk and axe



## kickinwing (Oct 29, 2014)

anyone have anything good or bad to say about these have not seen one in person but I know there hammers are good.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I did see a review on the Estwing short axe. It was a review of hatchets and short axes. Let me say I am no axe man so much of the review lost on me. They went into detail braking down the handle head designs on each. The Estwing got high points for construction quality then went down hill. They talked a lot about the design flaws in the blade shape( toe, heel, bit). They also did not prefer the handle design. What I basically got out of it was there was a lot of energy loss due to overall design and that it was built on a hammer design which is not a design for an axe. the Estwing short axe that they reviewed was a single blade with the trade mark blue handle. The review was in a hunting magazine that a friend had a few years ago. Hope this helps.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, yeah, the 'new' handle. I prefer the original leather-wrapped version. Of course that's rather hard to find...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Ah, yeah, the 'new' handle. I prefer the original leather-wrapped version. Of course that's rather hard to find...


I still have Granddads. I was asked by a friend while in the shop one day. "why are you oiling your hammer handle? Won't that make it slippery?" After a good laugh I explained it.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

OK I Sean this thread the otherday. I went looking around on the interweb and ended up ordering this from amazon. I have to admit I am a little twitterpated over it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the long handle campers axe and it's great


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know anything about the hatchets in the OP. 

However, I just bought the long handled camp axe (earlier this fall) and its just that, a camp axe. I'm a longtime Estwing fan (2 hammers and a short camp axe) but the long handled camp axe is still too short to replace a splitter axe for daily wood splittin' chores. But short term gets the job done for a weekend campout. And damn, they are so well built. Different tools for different jobs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've used the same Estwing hammer since the 70's. As part of my general yard maintenance and also to keep in the truck I bought a leather handled Estwing hatchet w/ leather belt pouch (scabbard?).
It is not a tomahawk but it could be used defensively. It has a curved handle that increases the speed at the blade when you use a good wrist snap.
It is a woods tool, if you let your enemy get close enough you have to resort to a hawk your tactics suck.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I still have and use the same Estwing camp ax my dad gave me 20 years ago. It was well used when I got it.


----------

